# Gamer-(Komplett)-PC für 800 Euro gesucht



## KarlAuer (12. Juli 2011)

*Gamer-(Komplett)-PC für 800 Euro gesucht*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich will mir in den nächsten Wochen wieder einen normalen PC kaufen, also keinen Laptop (weil die sich so schlecht reparieren lassen).

Bis zu 800 Euro würd ich ausgeben wollen, inklusive Monitor. Tastatur und Maus hab ich 

Ach ja, ich würd das Ding aus Zeitgründen und mangelnder Erfahrung ungern selbst zusammenbauen müssen. Also nicht jetzt irgendwelche Einzelteile aufzählen. Ich such halt irgendwie n fertigen Rechner mit gutem bis sehr gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Er muss nicht High-End sein, aber sollte schon eine deutliche Verbesserug meinem HP 6715s Compaq gegenüber darstellen.


Mal etwas unsortiert meine Anforderungen:

1. Festplatte: 
ab 500 GB reicht

2. Leistung: 
es sollten halt auch mehr oder weniger neuere Spiele drauf laufen. Auf meinem Laptop krieg ich beispielsweise Gothic 3 und Drakensang nicht hin. Bin aber kein Online-Gamer. Nur gelegentlich mal n schönes Rollenspiel (wobei das beste eh Ultima 5 war  und das läuft auch auf m Laptop noch) oder n Shooter oder sowas wie Assassins Creed will ich mir auch gönnen und dann auch nicht unbedingt durch die Landschaft ruckeln müssen.

3. Grafikkarte: eigentlich siehe Leistung, mit TV-Ausgang wär nicht schlecht.. wenn es sowas noch gibt. Dann könnte ich das Fernsehbild auf den Beamer umlegen, um Fußball zu schauen...

4. Extras (Card Reader etc.) brauch ich nicht unbedingt, es sei denn hier kann mir jemand irgendwas Sensationelles empfehlen. Ansonsten aber herzlich egal. Blue-Ray-Reader/Writer kann, muss aber auch nicht sein, normaler DVD-Brenner reicht mir normalerweise. USB 3.0 setz ich mal voraus.



So, das wärs erstmal. Hoffe, es kann mir jemand helfen.

Gruß
Karl Auer


----------



## quaaaaaak (12. Juli 2011)

ich schlage die jetzt trotzdem einzelteile vor 
und zwar folgende:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kosten: 526,96
du kannst ds jedoch für 20€ zusammenbauen lassen(is beim preis schon dabei)
als monitor würde ich den Dell U2311H vorschlagen, kostenpunkt: ca 210€

ach ja, hab da dummerweise den cpu kühler vergessen:
Scythe Katana 3 preis:17,86 €

also kommst du mit versand overall auf ca 750€

die grafikkarte könnte man noch gegen eine HD6950 von AMD tasuchen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2011)

Wenn man ne 6950 für nen ähnlichen Preis kriegt, wäre das besser. Ansonsten passt das gut, den Katana 3 würd ich auch dazunehmen, ist viel angenehmer als der Boxed-Lüfter.


Man kann auch beim Monitor einen preiswerteren nehmen, so 150€ ist auch nicht schlecht, und dafür einen PC auf Intel-basis mit nem i5 2400 oder 2500 nehmen, oder eine GTX 570 statt einer Karte für 200€. 

Ach so: win7 musst Du mit 80-90€ einrechnen, falls Du das noch brauchst - nimm da die systembuilder-Version 64bit, oder direkt einen Familiy-Pack, in dem 3 Lizenzen sind - kostet dann ca. 120-130€, vlt hast Du ja jemand in der Familie oder so, der eh ein win7 brauchen kann.


----------



## KarlAuer (13. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank schon einmal für die Antworten!

Vor allem für die detailliert aufgelistete von quaaak, wirklich äußerst hilfreich. Habe nämlich inzwischen (letzter eigener PC-Zusammenkauf vor 8 Jahren) den totalen Überblick über GraKas, Prozessoren, etc. verloren und bin daher sehr dankbar für die Beratung.

Ich denke mal, ich werde mir diese Einzelteile so bestellen und zusammenbauen lassen. Wo mach ich das am besten (Harware-Versand.de??). 

Da es auf 50 Euro mehr oder weniger nicht ankommt noch eine Frage zur GraKa:

HD6950 von AMD, GTX 570 oder GTX 560...
Wo sind die Unterschiede (auch preislich, so pi mal daumen) und welche würdet ihr letztendlich empfehlen. Ich geb jetzt lieber n Fuffi mehr aus und muss dafür ein Jahr länger net umrüsten.

Zum Monitor:
welchen würdest Du denn konkret vorschlagen für 150 Euro?

Vielen Dank!
Karl Auer


----------



## Vordack (13. Juli 2011)

@Monitore

Schau mal hier:

23 Zoll LCDs -> LCD Monitore -> Monitore (TFT) -> Hardware - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Viel falsch machen kannst Du mittlerweile nicht mehr 

Als Beispiel, der erset Acer für 99 Flocken hat Top Bewertungen.

Samsung ist natürlich ne "bessere" Marke 

Je nach Größe und Markenwunsch kannst Du mit dem Preis nach oben/unten.

Ich habe nen LG = TOP!!! In der Größe findest Du günstoere und teurere^^

Wenn Du jetzt nen konkreten Tip für genau 150 Lappen möchtest... mom 24"(61,00cm) Acer V3 Value V243HAOBD Schwarz 1920x1080 DVI-D/VGA - Computer


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2011)

Also, bei der Grafikkarte wäre eine GTX 570 das beste für das Budget. Eine NOCH teurere ist den Aufpreis aber nicht wert. 

Wegen Monitor: da gibt es viele, vlt. schau mal bei hardwareversand.de, was es für 150-170€ in 24-25 Zoll so gibt. zB LG oder Samsung sind an sich immer gut - achte nur darauf, dass der nicht NUR VGA als Anschluss hat - das gibt es zwar kaum mehr, aber wenn man nicht aufpasst, erwischt man doch so einen.


----------



## KarlAuer (13. Juli 2011)

Ein weiteres Danke schön!

Noch 4 kurze Fragen:

Monitor:
Welche Eingänge braucht der denn noch außer VGA?
Gibts ne konkrete Empfehlung für nen Monitor (LG oder Samsung) bei hardware-Versand? Würd gern alles aus einer Hand kaufen...

GraKa:
GTX 570 hab ich nicht gefunden bei Harware-Versand. Besser GTC 560 oder die HD6950 von AMD (und warum?)

RAM:
warum nur 4 und keine 8 GB?

DVD-Brenner:
Lohnt sich für mich ein Blue-Ray Brenner? Hab nen Beamer (Sanyo Pro XtraX) und würd gern auch Filme über den schauen. Lohnt sich dann Blue Ray oder macht das keinen Sinn wegen der Auflösung?


Hoffe, ihr könnt mir nochmal kurz helfen. Sorry für die vielen Fragen. Der Teufel steckt dann doch eben im Detail..


----------



## Vordack (13. Juli 2011)

KarlAuer schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Danke schön!
> 
> Noch 4 kurze Fragen:
> 
> ...



DVI ist neben VGA wichtig. HDMI gibts noch, da ich aber kein Fernsehgucker bin ist mir der egal 

Bei 24" TFT Displays

LG Flatron W2443T-PF
BenQ G2420HDBE
BenQ G2420HD
Acer P246Hbmid

Such Dir ein aus


----------



## quaaaaaak (13. Juli 2011)

Monitor:
Vordack hats gesagt.
GraKa:
Wenn du eine HD6950 kriegst dann lieber die.
RAM:
weil kein spiel mehr als 4Gb ram braucht  du kannst aber beim momentanen ram preis auch 8Gb kaufen, wenn du willst.
DVD-Brenner:
ob sich das für dich lohnt musst du wissen 
der beamer hat ne auflösung von 1024x768 also nicht full hd(auch kein HD, da HD: 1280x720), das heißt, du brauchst keinen blu ray für filme, dvd hat eine ausreichende auflösung meiner meinung nach, eine PAL dvd hat z.b. 720×576, letztendlich musst du das aber für dich entscheiden, da ich auch nciht weiß, wie scharf das bild bei dir ist, wie weit die projektionsfläche entfernt ist usw.

€: HDMI ist das gleiche wie DVI nur mit ton


----------



## KarlAuer (13. Juli 2011)

Danke Vordack!

Hm! Nicht immer Tipps geben und dann neue Wörter reinwerfen, bei denen ich erst hinterhergoogeln muss, um dann zu erkennen, dass ich mich damit ausführlich beschäftigen oder gleich jemand fragen muss ^^

Wofür brauch ich HDMI?
Ist die digitale Schnittstelle der Zukunft, okay, von mir aus. Aber was bringt mir des? Brauch ich das, wenn ich meinen PC an den TV anschließen will oder umgekehrt? Würde mir nämlich in 1-2 Jahren wohl auch n Flatscreen-TV neuer Art holen...allerdings würd ich mir dann eher noch n Blue-Ray-Player für 60 Euro dazu kaufen, falls die dann so erschwinglich sind. Dann brauch ich ja keinen HDMI-Eingang, oder?


----------



## KarlAuer (13. Juli 2011)

@ quaaak:

Thx ebenfalls! Und welche HD 6950 soll ich da nehmen?

(Junge, Junge.. ich will meinen guten alten C64 zurück! Und die Datasette dazu!! Da war alles noch überschaubar...)


----------



## KarlAuer (13. Juli 2011)

Okay, dann hat sich die Frage nach dem HDMI jetzt (wo ich quaaks neuesten Beitrag nach meinem Posting gesehen habe) auch erledigt...


----------



## quaaaaaak (13. Juli 2011)

es gibt einen "bearbeiten" button  

naja worauf kommt es dir an? silent? leistung? kühler wechsel? was weiß ich?

HIS kann ich nur empfehlen, hatte ich selberm auch die IceQ lösung früher mal, sehr leise und etwas übertaktet abwerk:
HIS Radeon HD 6950 IceQ X Turbo, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (H695QNT2G2M) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

sehr leise karte, aber achtung, belegt 3 slots!
ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

auch sehr gerne gekauft, angenehm leise kühler+lüfter kombi
Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 Sapphire-Design, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, full retail (11188-00-40R) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

bei kühler wechsel:
http://gh.de/a599140.html


----------



## KarlAuer (13. Juli 2011)

Ja, aber bei "Bearbeiten" hab ich kein "Löschen" gefunden 

Zur GraKa:

Also, ich bin sowieso eher jmd der sich Spiele eher erst dann kauft wenn sie im Nice-Price-Regal landen.. von daher muss es keine High-End-GraKa sein. Spiele halt Sachen wie Assassins Creed, Gothic 3, Risen, Drakensang.. keine Ahnung, welche Leistung meine Graka dann haben muss.

Ja, eher leise wäre gut.

Kühlerwechsel: heißt das, wenn der Kühler über den Jordan geht kann ich den auch einfach nur austauschen statt die ganze Karte? Wie sinnvoll ist das? Hab ich nicht eh 3 Jahre Garantie auf die? Und ist die danach nicht eh "veraltet", zumindest soweit, dass eine neue GraKa mich nicht umbringen sollte?

UND: wenns geht, dann zeig mir gleich eine bei Hardwareversand auf, will alles aus einer Hand bestellen..


----------



## quaaaaaak (13. Juli 2011)

bei hwv, die ASUS:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS EAH6950 DCII /2DI4S/2GD5, AMD Radeon HD 6950, 2GB, PCI- Express
und die HIS:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - HIS HD 6950 IceQ X Turbo GDDR5 2048MB, Native HDMI 2xDVI 2xMiniDP

nein, kühler wechsel heißt, du baust den kühler runter den der hersteller draufgepackt hat und baust einen aftermarket cooler(bsp: EKL Peter oder Thermalright Shaman oder Wasserkühlungsblock) drauf, das geht meist mit garantie verlust einher, XFX und EVGA geben jedoch(rücksprache+registration der karte) garantie auch mit kühler wechsel solange dieser richtig(!) ausgeführt wurde.


----------



## KarlAuer (13. Juli 2011)

Okay, hab mich jetzt für die HIS IceQ entschieden (auch wenn die nicht wissen, wann die neue Lieferung kommt, sind wohl grad aus) und den LG Flatron W2443T-PF.. habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass die Unterschiede zwischen den Produkten dann in so nem marginalen Bereich liegen, dass es für mich keine Rolle spielt, welche ich genau nehme.  Komme dann insgesamt auf 767 Euro, bei 8 GB RAM.

Kannst vielleicht grad nochmal gegenchecken, ob ich was vergessen habe?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2011)

Wenn Dir die Lautstärke wichtiger als die Leistung ist, kannst Du auch die hier nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP  die hab ich, die ist echt superleise und macht auch unter Volllast nicht mehr als ein Rauschen, d.h.: ich merk die Karte an sich zwischen meinen beiden 120mm-Gehäuselüfter und dem Lüfter meines Sythe-CPUKühlers gar nicht - ich hatte mal eine passiv gekühlte, also ohne eigenen Lüfter. Genauso leise hört sich mein PC jetzt an. Man merkt nur, dass der PC "anders" klingt, wenn man den Grakalüfter absichtlich mal anhält, aber er wird nicht leiser/lauter.

Die 6950 wäre natürlich stärker, so 15-20% je nach Spiel. Dafür kostet die halt mehr. Und es kann natürlich sien, dass die HIS IceQ ebensoleise ist wie meine 6870 von Sapphire.

Wegen des RAM: also bei DEN RAM-Preisen würd ich durchaus auch 2x4GB kaufen - das sind dann im Gesamtpaket auch nur wenige Euro mehr. Es bringt zwar bisher noch nix, außer Du machst viel wie Video/Grafikbearbeitung, aber es schadet auch nicht, und vlt bringt es in 1-2 Jahren dann doch was.


----------



## quaaaaaak (13. Juli 2011)

So weit ich das sehe hast du nichts vergessen 
aber ich würde mir nochmal überlegen ob du dir nicht vielleicht doch ein IPS panel statt einem TN panel zu legst beim monitor. die farben sind einfach viel intensiver usw usf. 
Review TN vs. IPS in der Praxis (Dell U2311H vs. LG W2442PA) - ForumBase hier ine kurzer leser test, sogar fast mit dem gleichen monitor den du drinnen hast 

ach ja hier noch ein test zur IceQ:
Hardware-Mag - Artikel/Tests - Test: HIS Radeon HD 6950 IceQ X Turbo im Test


----------



## KarlAuer (13. Juli 2011)

Okay, hab mich da ne Weile durchgelesen bezüglich TN Panel und IPS Panel.. Der LG Flatron scheint ja bei 70% Einstellung von Kontrast auch fast an den IPS ranzukommen. Zudem hab ich jetzt auch bei HardwareVersand keinen anderen Monitor mit IPS gefunden, der in der Preisklasse liegt. Liegt jetzt nicht daran, dass ich zu faul oder unfähig bin, aber ich hab mir jetzt eine Stunde durchwühlen von Testberichten (ciao, chip.de etc.) gegönnt und bin einfach überfrachtet. Ich glaub da müsste ich mir nen Tag freinehmen, um da durchzublicken, aber die Zeit hab ich net..

Von daher werd ich wohl den LG Flatron nehmen, es sei denn, Du kannst mir bei HardwareVersand wieder direkt n Monitor rauspicken, der auch in dem Bereich von 150 Euro liegt. Sonst ist aber auch gut, denk ich. Bin kein Hardware-Fetischist, kann auch mal mit 99% leben ^^

Aber vor allem wollt ich mich nochmal bei Dir, Vodrack und Herbboy bedanken! 

Echt spitzenmäßige Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2011)

Ich hab auch nen LG Flatron, einen W2343T. Die sind an sich alle zumindest nicht "schlecht", alle sind schnell genug und haben auch kein schwaches Bild oder Kontrast oder so. Klar, Du wirst immer, WENN Du einen direkten Vergleich hast, bessere finden, aber ich bin sicher, dass Du nicht unzufrieden sein wirst   Kleinere UNterschiede sind eher für "Profis" wichtig, zB wenn man beruflich auf absolute Farbtreue angewiesen ist usw.


----------



## KarlAuer (13. Juli 2011)

Super, auf so ne Antwort hab ich gehofft, hehe! Dann lieg ich mit meiner Einschätzung ja richtig!

Thx! Werd mir meinen Rechner dann die Tage bestellen...


----------



## quaaaaaak (13. Juli 2011)

die ganze materie zu durchblicken erfordert viel zeit(ich weiß noch wie ich mir meinen pc zusammen gestellt habe ^^ das waren >75stunden recherche die ich da reingesteckt habe, ich bin in gewisser weise perfektionist und wollte jedes detail perfekt haben, das gleiche auch beim zusammenbau, die kabel sind 7x neu verlegt worden damit sie mir gefallen und den airflow nur minimalst stören, nenn mich verrückt[kann man denke ich auch] aber ich wollte es so^^)

das der LG nicht schlecht ist, kam in dem test ja auch durch, ein IPS panel ist halt schon beinahe luxus, mit nem eizo zu arbeiten macht wirklich sehr viel spaß. diesen spaß wünsch ich dir auch mit deinem PC ich denke, du hast die richtige wahl für dich getroffen.


----------



## KarlAuer (15. Juli 2011)

Hm, noch eine abschließende Frage: 

Ist da irgendwo ne Netzwerkkarte dabei oder brauch ich die gar nicht mehr.. (hab W-Lan).


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2011)

LAN ist immer schon auf dem Mainboard, aber WLAN gibt es nur bei wenigen Boards, dass musst Du also separat besorgen. Bei Deinem Board könnte man eine PCI oder PCIe Karte nehmen, ist an sich egal., oder halt nen Stick.


----------

